# Shimano EP8 Motor with Di2 Shifting



## jprider (May 24, 2009)

Has any one tried to mate Di2 shifter and derailleur to a EP8 motor?
I am fairly far along in the swap and have found a couple of issues that I wasn't aware of when I started.
I found that I needed to purchase 2) EW-AD305 adapters to go from the EW-SD300 wire of the EP8 to the EW-SD50 of the Di2 shifter switch and the Di2 derailleur.
I also needed a EW-SD300 extension wire for the mode switch because I changed from standard bars to Shimano Di2 enabled bars with internal routing.
I will have to drop the motor to re-route cables and run the new EW-SD50 wire for the derailleur.
This is just FYI post. 
Does anyone else have any feedback?


----------

